# "General Slicing" commercial mixer attachments



## sketch (Apr 23, 2009)

I inherited a fairly large commercial stand mixer. It looks a bit like a commercial Hamilton Beach or Kenwood mixer (flat top, single speed knob on side which says "General" on it). I am guessing it is 20+ years old. It works great, but I could use some more attachments. Has anyone every heard of this mixer and does anyone know what attachments might fit it?


----------



## justpj (Feb 24, 2009)

This web site sells that type of mixer Asbury Foodservice - General Food Equipment Mixers, Slicers & Microwaves

Check with them for possible attachments.


----------

